# Audi badge on hood - who has it? look?



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I am thinking of changing my front grille... and I am tempted to go with a perfectly plain grille and place the Audi logo on the hood. Who has done it on here... and can you show me what it looks like?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am thinking of changing my front grille... and I am tempted to go with a perfectly plain grille and place the Audi logo on the hood. Who has done it on here... and can you show me how it looks like?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mejordanedwards (Oct 13, 2015)

Didn't think I was going to. But I like it!


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

That wrap is awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone!
> ...


Thanks mate! Is this the same size as the original badge from the front grille? It looks smaller somehow... maybe it's just because it's on the hood instead of the grille?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Mejordanedwards said:


> Didn't think I was going to. But I like it!


Got a pic of it? I'm curious to see how it turned out...


----------



## CityBoyAsh01 (Nov 10, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone!
> ...


You from Hornsey


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was thinking the same, but it looks a bit out of place on the MK2, I guess it's the way the bonnet curves over which is different from the MK3.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Dash said:


> I was thinking the same, but it looks a bit out of place on the MK2, I guess it's the way the bonnet curves over which is different from the MK3.


I think the type of grille and the color of the car are also important factors... plus the size of the badge. That's why I would like to see as much examples as possible before taking a decision one way or the other. 

I've been searching the web and I can't find any other examples of it... must not be a common mod.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A front grille resembling the above is on sale from FK Automotive at a reduced price..

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/Sport- ... black.html


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Templar said:


> A front grille resembling the above is on sale from FK Automotive at a reduced price..
> 
> http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/Sport- ... black.html


  Is that for real?! How come?! I have not found anything under 250$US (shipped)... and this is under 100$US shipped?! I am ordering this for sure! :lol: It's not exactly the type I would have liked... I would have preferred a full mesh grille (since I don't have to mount a licence plate on it)... but I guess I will make do.

Thank you so much Templar!  Really cool of you to point this out!


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > A front grille resembling the above is on sale from FK Automotive at a reduced price..
> ...


This is the exact grill I have. Shown on the pictures I've attached earlier in this thread.

The gold badge on the bonnet is smaller, yeah..

I'm going to be be getting the normal full size Audi rings in gold soon.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

WoRkZ said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > A front grille resembling the above is on sale from FK Automotive at a reduced price..
> ...


No problem...

Pretty confident that there are plain/mesh type versions around at a reasonable price..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the rings are too small, need to be at least half as big again to get the proportions right. There are plenty of stick on rings around for the boot but they tend to be the smaller ones, unless you go for some designed for the hatch of something bigger like a Q5.
I'd also be concerned about the rings staying fully stuck to the bonnet as there is quite a curve there and most stick on rings are meant for hatches and are pretty well flat. Wouldn't want them lifting on the top edge and water getting in underneath.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The badges are foam backed adhesive for this very reason and preparation is the key....besides the boot is not exactly flat either.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't recall the rings that I put on my boot being foam backed. They sit tight against the metal. 
The curvature on the boot is a lot less than the front of the bonnet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not going to argue with you but here's the emblems I changed on my previous TT and these had a thin foam backed adhesive on them. Still holding strong after 4 years.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah, I will continue pondering the front badge question... I am still not 100% sold on the idea. I will probably end up having to simulate that in Photoshop and see if I like it... and how big this should be.

You were right Templar, I decided on a more plain grille in the end. Your link was key to finding it though because I used the part number for the one you linked to source the other, more plain grille. This is what I chose in the end:









It not as clean as I would have ideally wanted (I would have gotten one with only mesh)... but there's such a price difference that I had to settle for this one (me being unemployed at the moment and all). The thing comes with a badge holder though... so I keep my options open.

As always, thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you found something to your favor...plenty of stuff out there that non of us come across very often. 
I generally search by images these days, often easier to see stuff rather than navigate through lots of blurb before getting to it.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I got bored waiting for my grille... and started doing simulations in Photoshop. I ended-up scrapping the idea of putting the rings on the hood (bonnet) of the car... didn't like how it looked. I am still left with a dilemma though: I like those two options below... can't decide between the two. Anyone's got an opinion?

Also, I am looking for a large stick-on Audi badge (at least as large as the OEM badge, which is 10.75"). I can't find anything, only badges with the tabs for the holder... but that's not how I'd do this if I went the bumper bar route.

Before









After (original spot)









After (on bumper bar) - don't mind the badge holder... I wouldn't keep it of course


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> Yeah, I will continue pondering the front badge question... I am still not 100% sold on the idea. I will probably end up having to simulate that in Photoshop and see if I like it... and how big this should be.
> 
> You were right Templar, I decided on a more plain grille in the end. Your link was key to finding it though because I used the part number for the one you linked to source the other, more plain grille. This is what I chose in the end:
> 
> ...


I like this grill, do you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

jocco said:


> I like this grill, do you mind sharing where you got it from?


Not at all, here you go: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231930715604?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I plan on painting it gloss black... I think it will look to be a quality part when done.

Do you have an opinion on the badge placement? Would you go for the bumper bar or the usual spot?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks better in usual spot. Sort of looks like a temporary dealer plate on the bumper bar..


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Looks better in usual spot. Sort of looks like a temporary dealer plate on the bumper bar..


I get what you mean. It may not have come out quite realistically in Photoshop though. I guess I'll try it out when I install it and decide then. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Decided to go down this route with mine ... the raised look looks awful, I removed these after a few months also. Preferred the cleaner lines.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Decided to go down this route with mine ... the raised look looks awful, I removed these after a few months also. Preferred the cleaner lines.


So you went with vinyl? Interesting idea!  Thanks for your input... that makes one more possibility to consider now. And if I get it done in vinyl and don't like it, It's only 10$ wasted and I can always mount the original badge back on...


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got to say that if you don't have to have a front plate that I couldn't live with having the black mounting bar.

I know that cost is an issue but wouldn't you be better off leaving it for awhile, saving some more dollars and getting the grille that you really want?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

SamoaChris said:


> I've got to say that if you don't have to have a front plate that I couldn't live with having the black mounting bar.
> 
> I know that cost is an issue but wouldn't you be better off leaving it for awhile, saving some more dollars and getting the grille that you really want?


I get what you are saying. But yes, right now money is a big factor as I am unemployed. This is most probably a temporary grille... I would get the simpler, full mesh grille later on when I am back in employment. But for now, I have ample time for DIY projets, the stock grille always bugged me (because it's the only grey and chrome part on the whole car)... and I'm pretty sure the car will look much better with this new grille.

The part just got here a couple of hours ago. It is of better quality than I had anticipated. I will be painting it (gloss black) this weekend and will let the paint fully cure. I might install it the following week.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

New grille fitted during the weekend. I ended putting the badge in the usual spot. Still a work in progress as I've just painted the fog light surrounds today, going back on the car tomorrow or the day after.










One important thing: Although the vendor of that grille (linked in a previous post) listed it as fitting any Mk2 TT, I had to modify the grill and bumper so that I was able to install it on my S-line. The grille would not sit correctly on the bumper before that... and I wouldn't have been able to screw it in place.

Some of the small lip on the bumper bar had to be shaved on both sides (used my Dremmel for that - hidden area when grille installed)









The corners of the top mesh part of the grille had to be shaved (inside/hidden)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicely done...
There's usually a little bit of fiddling with aftermarket parts but good results in the end judging by the pics ;-)


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

It looks better today with the fog lights surrounds in place. I've left the back panel off of those for now... I like the look better with the aluminium frame showing through. I know I'll have to put the covers back on before Winter (or else the front of the car will pack up with sleet, salt and sand... but for now, I'll enjoy the car looking a bit raw. 

BTW: Those fog lights surrounds look so much better painted gloss black! Makes a ton of difference to how they look! It might not show that much in the photo though...

I am planning something interesting for the bumper bar BTW... I had a flash of inspiration this week.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

You're not painting it blue are you!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

'Flash' as in joining up the drl's ??


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe mounting a row of Cibies!


----------



## Beano91 (May 31, 2016)

arjunchawda said:


>


That looks bucking fadass. Is that the original badge off the grill, or did you have to buy a new one and mount it?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

SamoaChris said:


> You're not painting it blue are you!


:lol: That would look so bad!



Templar said:


> 'Flash' as in joining up the drl's ??


Not getting what you mean mate, sorry... :?:



SamoaChris said:


> Maybe mounting a row of Cibies!


 I would love to see what a ralle-themed TT would look like!



Beano91 said:


> Is that the original badge off the grill, or did you have to buy a new one and mount it?


 

That looks like an aftermarket read-end badge. I've seen some of those badges on eBay. You can get pre-painted badges in gloss black, matt black, gold, etc.


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

Beano91 said:


> arjunchawda said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks man! Yeah, it was an aftermarket badge I bought good plated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco Kid (May 29, 2016)

arjunchawda said:


> Beano91 said:
> 
> 
> > arjunchawda said:
> ...


This looks fricking awesome


----------



## Disco Kid (May 29, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> It looks better today with the fog lights surrounds in place. I've left the back panel off of those for now... I like the look better with the aluminium frame showing through. I know I'll have to put the covers back on before Winter (or else the front of the car will pack up with sleet, salt and sand... but for now, I'll enjoy the car looking a bit raw.
> 
> BTW: Those fog lights surrounds look so much better painted gloss black! Makes a ton of difference to how they look! It might not show that much in the photo though...
> 
> I am planning something interesting for the bumper bar BTW... I had a flash of inspiration this week.


Love this new front grille - exactly what want for mine thanks for great post everyone


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

Disco Kid said:


> arjunchawda said:
> 
> 
> > Beano91 said:
> ...


Thanks dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

To anybody that cares, I'm actually thinking of getting the outer perimeter of the grill wrapped in gold too. Debating with myself whether it's too much, or the perfect finisher.

What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> To anybody that cares, I'm actually thinking of getting the outer perimeter of the grill wrapped in gold too. Debating with myself whether it's too much, or the perfect finisher.
> 
> What do you guys think? Obviously the gold will be the same shade...
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ me personally, i think it'll be too much .. with accent stuff, its usually better when its kept to a minimum. too much will make it kinda tacky, i think. Maybe try photoshopping the horizontal bars in the grille gold to see how it works? that way it kinda flows with the existing gold bars on the outter grill


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure your car could ever be "too much"


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

arjunchawda said:


> To anybody that cares, I'm actually thinking of getting the outer perimeter of the grill wrapped in gold too. Debating with myself whether it's too much, or the perfect finisher.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I say, if you do that sort of things, you might as well go all out!  It does complete the look you were going for, so why not go for it?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Final result. What do you guys think? 

The QUATTRO logo is matt vinyl on gloss paint... and it's exactly as I wanted it to come out. Subtle but takes most of the empty space at the same time. 8)


----------



## CAGED (May 27, 2016)

Hi Necessary Evil Drift have the RS Style Grills without the Badge full honeycomb without that horizontal bar at top and bottom for £175 I've got it on mine looks sick


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I wanted to go that route at first... but this turned out way better than I had hoped (for my taste at least). I might still go the full mesh route later on, but for now I really like the way my car looks.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine is on the hood - I like it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's cheating!


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> Mine is on the hood - I like it





Dash said:


> That's cheating!


:lol: Yeah, that's not even playing fair mate... :wink:


----------



## RSTTR (Nov 5, 2016)

WoRkZ said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am thinking of changing my front grille... and I am tempted to go with a perfectly plain grille and place the Audi logo on the hood. Who has done it on here... and can you show me what it looks like?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 So what size badge did you go with for your mod ?


----------

